# ARTIST MOSAIC CONCERT HALL CW BOURBON BURST



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Artist Mosaic Concert Hall CW Bourbon Burst GT Anthem EQ

Played one of these today. Would I recommend? If your budget was in the $1200.00 range yer darn tooting!. This is one of the best balanced acoustics I have played. Alas, the neck at 1.72 is a bit narrow for me. I don't understand why we don't see more of these at the dealer's. I love the Martin sound and I love my Alvarez which I would class ahead of the Seagull but not by much and not everyone prefers the tones I do. I would suggest checking it out if you are looking for a great acoustic if the price is in your budget.

\


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm actually getting fairly annoyed at L&M for not carrying a number of Godin made guitars. I don't know what their "process" is to get them into certain markets, but they sure as hell aren't showing up in the shops I visit here in Edmonton.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Gripe time. I know that in Godin-ese that name makes sense, but I dislike a name that requires a reference text. Not that I'm in the market but I kind of like the recent Godin (and like branded) acoustics in spite of their supercalifragi...oh fuck it...names.

@Steadfastly Which Martin sound is it you like? The D-18? D-45? 00? 000? There are many different Martin sounds or they wouldn't need to make so many models.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Gripe time. I know that in Godin-ese that name makes sense, but I dislike a name that requires a reference text. Not that I'm in the market but I kind of like the recent Godin (and like branded) acoustics in spite of their supercalifragi...oh fuck it...names.
> 
> @Steadfastly Which Martin sound is it you like? The D-18? D-45? 00? 000? There are many different Martin sounds or they wouldn't need to make so many models.


While all those models you mention do sound differently, they do have the "Martin" sound. I have not played a D-45 but quite like the D-18, OO and OOO. My Alvarez MD60 sounds very similar to a D-18. 

I was in Ontario last week and went to the Acoustic Room on James Street in Hamilton. Mark had a used Boucher which he claimed sounded similar to a D-18 and a customer was playing it. I listened for a few seconds and he was right. I played the Boucher on the recommendation of the other customer and it definitely had the D-18 sound but you could get the same sound from the Boucher with a lighter touch. 

I also played an Alvarez MF60. It too sounds like a D-18 (MD60) but with less volume. Now I want one as I find it more comfortable than my Dreadnought. \\

My Lowden 12 string is a dreadnought too but I can't see myself getting rid of it.


----------

